
Rule Induction and Instance Based Learning – A Unified Approach (1995) [pdf] - mindcrime
http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~pedrod/papers/ijcai95.pdf
======
amelius
As this is from 1995, can anybody tell how this work has evolved since then?
Are the techniques presented in this paper still relevant?

~~~
mindcrime
The author of this paper, Pedro Domingos[1], just wrote a book on machine
learning titled _The Master Algorithm_ [2]. In the book, he talks at length
about the various elements that may serve as (part of) the basis for a "master
algorithm" \- a generalized learning algorithm capable of learning anything.
Rule induction is one of the things he talks about in the book, so at least
one expert seems to think this stuff is still relevant.

Of course, it might just be that this is his pet "thing" and for all I know he
could be totally wrong, but it struck me as interesting enough to start doing
some reading on. And hence this post.

[1]:
[https://homes.cs.washington.edu/~pedrod/](https://homes.cs.washington.edu/~pedrod/)

[2]: [http://www.amazon.com/The-Master-Algorithm-Ultimate-
Learning...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Master-Algorithm-Ultimate-
Learning/dp/0465065708)

------
ExpiredLink
machine learning

